# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailands Nachbarländer > Vietnam >  Spontane Vietnam Reise

## frank_rt

Anfang September habe ich Bilder von der Halong Bucht gesehen, und ich war begeistert. Also ran den PC gegoogelt, und festgestellt das ich da ja auch einmal hin wollte. Also gekayakt Flug bis Saigon und Hotels in Saigon Haiphong und in Halong gebucht. Wegen Visa informiert, ob es stimmt das man für 15 Tagen kein Visum braucht und dann den Koffer gepackt. Mit den 15 Tagen stimmt es zwar, aber nur beim ersten Vietnam Urlaub. Danach muss man ein Visum von der Botschaft haben, so die Erklärung von dem Vietnamesischen einlassangestellten. Das erste was mir beim verlassen des Airports auffiel war die Sauberkeit und die heftige schwüle. Taxifahrer sind wohl die einzige Arbeitsgruppe die nicht organisiert ihre weltweiten Gemeinsamkeit haben. Die lautet bescheiße deinen Fahrgast. Beinahe noch vergessen meine schöne gute “Kamera“
 hab ich im Taxi bei der Heimreise liegen gelassen. ca: 400 Bilder fehlen, das war in Bangkok. Natürlich bilde ich mir jetzt ein meine Kamera liegt im Schrank, aber ich finde sie nicht. Ob sie doch der Taxifahrer hat. Also müssen die Handybilder reichen.


Shuttle Bus Haltestelle Suvarnabhumi Airport zum Flughafen Bangkok-Don Mueang


Abendessen in der Nähe meines Hotels.


Auf den schmalen Straßen geht’s kaum vorwärts 

Der Verkehr in Asien ist wohl fast überall gleich.
wer glaubt schon einmal eine menge Mopeds gesehen zu haben, wird hier eines besseren belehrt


http://dagfisch.vidmeup.com/view?q=58017960d5fd0.flv





Frühsport in Saigon. Ich kam wahrscheinlich zu spät in den Park. Es waren nicht mehr viele da.


Der HIGHTECH Laden schlecht hin


Tourbus zum Mekong 

Der erste Besuch bei der Tour, die in eine Art Kaffeefahrt mit Einkaufsmöglichkeit abzudriften schien. Das merkten wir aber erst später. Aber das ist Standard wie ich dann im Hotel erfahren habe.
Jedenfalls wurden da unter anderem Kokusbonbons hergestellt. Die folgenden Bilder zeigen es


Hier wird eine Kokosnuss gezeigt deren Fruchtfleisch entfernt wurde

Danach wird das Fruchtfleisch gepresst und ca. 1 Stunde gekocht. Dann einfach zum abkühlen auf den Tisch geschüttet.

Die in Streifen geschnittene Masse kommt dann auf diese Schienen.

Und werden Portionsgerecht geschnitten

Das falten ging so schnell, wäre auch mit video kaum sichtbar



Koi Karpfen beim füttern mit Flasche. Trinkende Fische, hab ich auch noch nie gesehen.


das war der 1. Teil und der 2. kommt auch noch

----------


## Enrico

Schöne Einblicke [emoji106]

----------


## wein4tler

Bin schon gespannt wie es weiter geht. Die Fotos vom Handy sind doch ganz brauchbar. Gibt es in Bangkok vielleicht ein Fundamt wo man verlorene Sachen abholen kann? Oder werden solche Fundstücke bei der jeweiligen Polizeistation abgegeben?

----------


## Willi Wacker

> ...Gibt es in Bangkok vielleicht ein Fundamt wo man verlorene Sachen abholen kann?


...klar, auf dem *Thieves Market* 
da kannste dann meisst deine Sachen zurück kaufen  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

Holzwurm  :: 
ich war schon in vielen Ländern, aber noch nie in Vietnam
die  Halong Bucht Fotos würden mich noch interessieren before ich abfliege
vieleicht fahre ich da auch mal hin.
 Bist du enttäscht von den Vietnamesen und deiner kurzen Reise oder würdest du noch einmal dort hin fahren ?

----------


## frank_rt

Ich kann dir die Bilder leider nicht zeigen. Gestern ist mir Cola auf die Tastatur gekommen. Und heute war mein Notebook kaputt. Es ist im Moment nicht meine Zeit.

----------


## frank_rt

Der 2. Teil
Wir befinden uns noch immer auf der Insel Cù Lao Thới Sơn im Mekong. Auf einen Bach der die Insel durchquert fahren wir jetzt Paddelboot. Natürlich zur nächsten Verkaufsstelle, aber davon gibt`s hier keine Bilder.


Der Einstieg war fast Wasserplumps gefährlich, aber die 2 Paddler schaffen das schon.


Eng auf dem Bach war es auch.wenn uns Boote entgegen kamen durften wir mithelfen das alles klar ging.




Der Landungssteg und die Brücke dazu. Und wie fast immer in Asien alles  fast fertig.


Vor der nächsten Verkaufsschaugab es noch etwas Folklore.
Nachdem ich wieder heil im Hotel angekommen war und geduscht hatte, ging ich auf Wanderschaft und fand etwas schönes. Nachdem  ich das  gesehen habe, ab ins Hotel umgezogen und wieder hin  :: 

Ein Restaurant mit Pool. War absolut Spitze, kaum hast du Platz genommen kam der Kellner mit der Speisekarte und dem großen Handtuch. Erst einmal die bestellung aufgeben, und dann raus aus den Klamotten und hinein ins kühle Nass. Der Kelner gab rechtzeitig bescheid wann ich aus dem Wasser musste um mich abzutrocknen

Auch Nachts gab es jede Menge Verkehr. Das Auto aufder rechten Seite ist mir vom Modell her unbekannt. - :Lächeln: 

Es gibt halt immer alles auf der Welt. Ob das gut oder schlecht ist kann ich nicht sagen

Die schmalen Häuser sind irgendwie niedlich. 3 Hotel`s nebeneinander.

Cu Chi Tunnel  bei Saigon oder  Ho-Chi-Minh-Stadt

Jedenfall bekamen wir in dieser Hütte Geschichtsunterricht. Interessant ist auch,das der Name Saigon in Vietnam immer noch offiziell und inoffiziel geführt wird, z.B  auf Fahrplänen auf dem Bahnhof. Aber nach 5 Minuten vor dem Fernseher ging esoffiziell weiter

Die 5 Minuten vor dem TV waren ausgefüllt vom Krieg in Vietnam.

Einer der vielen Tunnelpläne. Das ist nur ein Teilstück des Tünnels. 248 Kilometer war derTunnel* 
lang. Und das alles nur mit der Hand. Nur Hammer Meisel Hake und dergleichen

Wenn der Feind im Tunnel war, konnten die Vietnamesen durch das kleine Loch gas in den tunnel werfen. Der Erfindungen sind  im Krieg sind keine Grenzen gesetzt

Auch eine Erfindung des Vietkongs
Wie man sieht sieht man nichts dazu Video anschauen


http://dagfisch.vidmeup.com/view?q=58017ccdacf2a.flv

----------


## frank_rt

Teil 3



Auch in Saigon kann es Regnen.


In den Geschäften in der Innenstadt Saigons kommt erst das Moped rein, und danach fängt erst das Geschäft an. Es ist egal ob Geschäft Hotel Restaurant oder was auch immer es ist. Zuerst das Moped.sieht zumindest immer Lustig aus


Noch einmal das Giftgas Einfühlloch .


Der Panzer ist auf eine Mine gefahren und wurde dann vom Vietkong ausgeschlachtet.


Wenn du in dieses loch fällst kommt ganz große Nägel aus den Seiten heraus, und je tiefer du fällst  umso tiefer dringt der Nagel ein. 
06 
Eine Variante für ein Bein,

Die nächste Variante

Die fliegende Variante. Dahinter ein fliegendes Gestell. Wenn du es anhalten willst in der mitte klapp das unterteil hoch und Kindermachen war einmal

So jetzt bin ich im HBF von Saigon. Richtig geschrieben sieht das so aus Sai gon

Kurz vor der abfahrt nach Ha noi. Uch 2 Wörter

Mein Wagon TOA 10 Abteil 11
12 
Wer kennt sie noch die Holzklasse bei der DB. Ich hab sie noch kennengelernt 

Friedhöfe sind interessant. Jedes Land der Erde gestaltet sie anders. In Vietnam begraben die Armen Leute sie auf ihren grund und nur die reichen legen sich auf dem Friedhof zur Ruhe. So hat man mir das erklärt.

Einfach nur grünes Land.

Da hat die Fensterscheibe gespiegelt. Aber im Hintergrund ein Friedhof

----------


## wein4tler

Da haben sich doch noch eine Menge Fotos zu einem schönen Reisebericht zusammen gefunden.

----------


## frank_rt

3. Teil





Noch ein Friedhof

Sozialistischer bzw. Kommunistisches Grabmahl. Ich weiß aber nicht ob es stimmt.

Noch ein Friedhof. Irgendwie gefallen die mir.

Du fährst mit der Bahn und du weißt das sie über DANANG fährt. Irgendwo hast du auch den kleinen Bahnhof Danang gesehen. Ein recht kleiner Bahnhof.Du schaust dann mal aus dem Fenster und siehst eine Skyline. Und das ist dann Danang. Du bist dann nur noch verblüft.

Das gehört glaube ich auch noch zu Danang. Zumindest die Farbe vom Sandstrand. 
Jetzt kommen ein paar Bilder von der vietnamesischen Küste

Das ist das letzte Küstenbild

so werden in Haiphong Matratzen ausgeliefert. Die kennen glaube ich kein Gleichgewicht.

Das ist kein Hunde Abstellplatz. Hier werden die Mopeds angebunden. Über Haiphong gibt es nicht viel zu sagen.

so der Weg nach Halong.

eine Lustige spitze hat der Berg, finde ich zumindest.

Der Red River. Auch kein kleines Flüsschen.

Das ist das Panorama con Halong. Oben auf einen Berg mit einem Riesenrad als Attraktion.
Ist in einem Japanischen stil gehalten.

Mit dem rechten Schiff bin ich mitgefahren um die Inseln der Halongbucht zu sehen.

Überall in den Asiatischen Medien wurde ich als Karate Star gefeiert und gefilmt. Aber keiner wollte mir eine Kopie des Filmes geben wie ich mit einem Handschlag  diesen Fels in der Brandung zerteilte.
Aber im Film sah das klasse aus.

----------


## frank_rt

Der 5 Teil

Da die Inseln sehr häufig auch Höllen haben, haben wir auch eine besucht. Da gab es auch viel Farbe zu bewundern. 

Es sind meist sehr große Höllen mit sehr viel Farbe. Zum Teil mit recht Gewöhnung‘s bedürftigen Farbenkombinationen.. 


Das war mein Mittagsessen. Der Fisch oder die Meeresfrüchte wurden Fangfrisch von den Bewohnern der Inseln gekauft. Ich habe selten so gute Meeresfrüchte gegessen.

Wenn ihr auch einmal die Halong Bucht besuchen wollt, dann macht das folgender Maßen. Hotel bucht ihr am besten in Hanoi. Bucht euch dort ein Tour zu den Inseln. Geht problemlos. Nehmt eine 2 Tagestour ihr habt einfach mehr davon, und macht diese bald. Es sind Bestrebungen im Gange das die mehrtagestouren verboten werden sollen. Hanoi deshalb als Ausgangspunkt weil Halong nichts zu bieten hat.


Von der Halong Bucht habe ich fast alle Bilder in der nichtmehr vorhandenen Kamera. Deshalb  die dürftige Auswahl.

Eine Insel mit Sandstrand. Ob dieses natürlichen Ursprung ist?

Bei einem Besuch in einer Shopping Mall sah ich diese (für mich sinnlose Energie Verschwendung) Eisbahn gesehen. Draussen sind ca 35 Grad, innen Klimaanlage bei ca. „0 Grad und dann noch die Eisbahn. Naja. Das Teil vor dem Kind ist die Zugmaschine. da werden dieKid's übers Eis gezogen

Fußball wie kann es anders sein. 


Anfahrt zum Schiff für die 2 Tagesfahrt. 



Der etwas bessere Anblick


Meine Kabine für eine Nacht. Per Zufall mit meiner verschwundene Kamera.




Das Bad
Der Waschbereich



Das WC

Die Folgenden Bilder zeigen die schöne Aussicht




Ob das ein gestrandenes Schiff ist, keine Ahnung. Konnte mir auch keiner sagen

----------


## frank_rt

Teil 6 und letzter Teil

01 
Es gibt auch Rundflüge für die Halong Bucht. So ca. 120 $ kostet ein halbstündiger Flug.
Ist bestimmt eine gute Ergänzung aber keine Alternative.
02 
Irgendwie sieh der Kollege nicht erfreut aus. Ich hätte ihn fragen sollen.
03 
Panorama Bilder haben auch ihren Reiz.
04 
Ein Resort auf dem Wasser ersetzt nicht die Badewanne.
05 

06 
Leckere Austern. Oder?
07 
Das Wasserflugzeug kommt zurück
08 
Ein Vietnamesisches Straßenrestaurant.
09 
Eine lustige aber Ehrliche Speisekarte mit eigenen Essenskreationen außer Pizza.
10 
So Park man hier Nachts
11 
Meine Reiserute in der Halong bay
12 
8 Fahrspuren besonders aufgeteilt
Außen die Mopedfahrer und innen die Autos. 
13 
Nochmal aus einer anderen Perspektive. Es wird alles transportiert was fürs Moped passt  
14 
Einfahrt zum Internationalen Airport in Haiphong.

Man sieht sofort an den Schildern das man auf einem Internationalen Airport angekommen ist

----------

